# Grilled Venison Sausage



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 31, 2021)

After a 2, suppose to be 3 day fast made some venison sausage, creamed spinach and corn to break it.  This sausage my buddy made might be the best sausage ever had!  Perfect fat and spice.  Best friend ever!  Smoked on kettle for 15 minutes than quick sear.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 31, 2021)

I could eat that about 3 times a week with absolutely no issues.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Mar 31, 2021)

That's a fine looking plate!

Dave


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 31, 2021)

Looks great I could eat that quite often


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 31, 2021)

Nice ! Sausage smoked / cooked on the kettle comes out fantastic . Nice job .


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 1, 2021)

Looks delicious!!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 1, 2021)

Nice Little Meal Brian!!
Even I could handle that !
Like.

Bear


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 1, 2021)

These where so good.  Have 2 left over for tonight.


----------

